# My IBS story (suggestions appreciated)



## IBSnotIBS (Nov 4, 2014)

Alright where to start where to start...

I am a 21 year old male who has been suffering from "IBS" since around age 12/13. Before that I was diagnosed with lactose intolerance around age 6.

Last year, I ended up having something attack me, that I still dont know the cause of. All I have is a 7,000 hospital bill I am paying off. I had been suffering from nausea, throwing up, abdominal pain, and bright yellow diarrhea. In the hospital I actually had green diarrhea (around the time they made me drink the liquid for the CAT scan). Before I they sent me to the hospital, I had a little blood in my urine and was checked for kidney stones. One thing I found stupid was the nurse practitioner telling me its probably not my gallbladder because I am not fat.

From there, they found nothing and I started feeling slightly better (less pain/no vomit) just GI issues. So I went to see my doctor, he prescribed me some low dose anxiety meds. Didn't work for me at all, just backed my poops up. That was around November 2013.

Frustrated, I thought I'd take it upon myself to try different things. I tried probiotics with prebiotics, didnt really help and actually made D worse. Tried Kiefer and yogurt, didnt help because I think I still am lactose intolerant. Changed my diet, stopped eating too much dairy, tried gluten free (dont see much difference/been checked for celiac).This wasnt helping as I was having consistent primarily yellow D and loose stool.

Something started to help and that was L-Glutamine. I have been taking this since spring time. Actually stopped and D became more frequent and urgent again. Started taking it again 5-7 grams in the morning and at night. Still having D but seeing improved stool sometimes. I can feel when I really have to go and I really have to go in those situations.

I know I am all over the place, it has been driving me crazy lately. Going to see same GP next week as I am moving away soon and need to find a balance.

Main symptoms as of today:

-Feeling full even though I am hungry (I make food, take a few bites, and then struggle to finish)

-lower back pain (started around hospital/kidney stone incident)

-Diarrhea/loose stool, yellow predominant sometimes I see small bubble (especially after drinking alcohol which I rarely do)

-fatigue, tiredness after not doing much

-some abdominal pain (right where the ribs split, feel it worse while exercising)

-general soreness (most of the time this happens with D)

-flakey scalp (doctor said its dry scalp from hot showers)

-first meal of the day sometimes causes D

Again I am going to see the doc next week, I just want to get input from some other people.

I made this post a little quick so I understand if you will have question and please ignore grammar mistakes.

Please, if anyone had advice or suggestions I would be very grateful.

I will be back on later tonite after work!


----------



## christinewilkinson (Nov 2, 2014)

Eh... This sounds like my life. I am going through heck trying to find a physical that is actually taking ibs seriously. I honestly feel that there is an underlying problem other then ibs. For example: People normally do not have lots of abdominal pain and diarrhea. My doctor says.... "Its severe ibs" I really think that there is something wrong. Sorry for the rant.... I hope everything turns out well!


----------

